
Ask HN: What have you achieved in January 2015? - withinthreshold
I&#x27;ll start with me:
* Started keto - 2 weeks now and counting, lost almost 7 pounds.
* Started the Ruby on Rails tutorial by Michael Hartl - I finally want to get serious about it (failed completing it a couple of times).
======
kaolinite
I decided to jump in head first and build a company. I'd been planning to do
it for years as a side-project but always ended up too tired in the evenings -
so, now that my partner has a job (he was previously at university so we were
relying on my income), I've decided to just go for it.

It's scary and chances are I won't make it - but I'm so glad I've at least
made a start. At the very least it'll be a nice break for 6-12 months, with
some good experience too.

If you're interested in what I'm making, I'm building a simple, affordable web
analytics service. There are loads of fantastic tools in this space (Heap is a
great example) but they're 1. frankly very expensive (I'm targeting small
companies/design studios) and 2. often more complicated than what most people
need. Google Analytics has an awful lot of features (and has the advantage of
being free) but is really quite complicated, especially for people who aren't
as technical.

I should be launching in under a month - please feel free to sign up to be
notified if you're interested: [http://pleasant.io/](http://pleasant.io/)

~~~
bpg_92
Nice domain! Good luck, I am trying to start one project myself but so far I
rely on my job, maybe latter.

------
Red_Tarsius
I' ve been adjusting to a new, much needed lifestyle. I only drink water or
tea, no junk food, go to bed very early; I wake up at 5:30 to exercise,
meditate and write. I use the (incredibly efficient!) Pomodoro technique to
get through tasks.

Since I have a very fluid schedule, I designed the new habits as small "chunks
of time" around my only daily constants: breackfast, lunch and dinner. Rather
than sticking to _" I'm going to exercise at 5:00pm"_ (who knows, I may be
busy then), I prefer _" I'm going to practice for 30 min. before breackfast"_.

~~~
tylerpachal
Waking up early to exercise is great, I'm working on getting into a similar
schedule.

------
lordbusiness
Kicked off my personal challenge - 12 Apps in 12 Months - in order to force
myself to deliver personal projects as opposed to just tinker with stuff and
never make it past the beginner phase.

It's working great; I have a slick kanban workflow on Trello going on, and a
(tiny, irrelevant, but useful for this purpose) SaaS app in production.

App #2 is under way ahead of schedule since #1 reached MVP with a full week to
spare of January.

It's obviously early days in the project, but I hope to make this my year of
sincere effort, and personal growth.

~~~
Malcx
Ha, identical goal for me, except it's about shipping _something_ rather than
just apps each month. I've posted elsewhere with links, but good to know
others are doing the same.

I'm thinking one months project might even be a platform to encourage others
to do this in 2016...

~~~
lordbusiness
You're right; shipping something complete is the actual goal. I'm loosely
defining the word app, and haven't seen how this will manifest entirely yet.

Additionally, I'm allowing myself to port a previous month's app to another
language or environment; January was my first exposure to Node.js for example,
but maybe later in the year I'll rework it in Go.

------
bazillion
After giving notice back in September, I went full-time into my own startup on
the 16th of January. While I absolutely loved my job at The Control Group
(they're hiring btw!), I've made so much progress on what was my side project.
It's called Pleenq, and it's an extension that allows you to highlight objects
within images and link them to where they can be purchased. I made a quick
demo video of using it on my facebook feed here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYlbMLays2Q&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYlbMLays2Q&feature=youtu.be)
(if you watch the video, I realize now that it was a Mets cap).

The leap from making money to making absolutely nothing after having just
gotten married in October probably looks like the workings of someone who has
gone completely bonkers. Even though it's a terrible time for me financially,
I feel like it's the best time for my business to take root and thrive. I owe
a lot of how I think about this transition to the hacker news community as a
whole, since there is a direct correlation between the time I started reading
hacker news, and the time I started dreaming of owning my own successful
company.

I don't have a landing page set up yet (man there's so much work to be done!),
but if you're interested in knowing when Pleenq goes live, send me an email at
justin@pleenq.com and I'll add you to the first round of invites!

~~~
withinthreshold
You have great times ahead of you, I'm sure of it! Keep shipping!

------
bsimpson
Work-related:

\- Spoke at a conference for the first time (React.js Conf) [1]

\- Released my first serious open-source project (an isomorphic React app
server) [2]

\- The project I've been building was demoed to some executives and put our
team in a really good spot.

Other cool stuff:

\- Started buying furniture and accessories to make my room feel like home.
I've always been hesitant to own large items because I've moved pretty
frequently since I finished high school. Buying a handmade hardwood bed is a
big deal for me.

[1]: [http://conf.reactjs.com/schedule.html#tweak-your-page-in-
rea...](http://conf.reactjs.com/schedule.html#tweak-your-page-in-real-time-
without-leaving-the-comfort-of-your-editor)

[2]:
[https://github.com/appsforartists/ambidex/](https://github.com/appsforartists/ambidex/)

~~~
mercer
I recently bought my first non-cactus plant, which is a big deal for me since
I managed to let two cactii die in the past. It's a bonsai tree (ficus), so it
needs extra care.

I think taking that step to make your home more 'home' is a very good one,
even though it might feel like it doesn't fit your lifestyle. And I suspect
the consequences are generally not as big as they feel.

Congrats on the fancy bed!

~~~
bsimpson
Thanks! I'm super excited!

[https://www.etsy.com/listing/190166068/kanso-bed-king-
size](https://www.etsy.com/listing/190166068/kanso-bed-king-size)

Good luck with your ficus! We have them planted up and down my street, which
means I have a giant one in the window behind my bed. It makes me smile every
time I see that tree.

------
timbowhite
Built a 100% automated site that lists the best prices and details for all top
level domains:

[http://tld-list.com](http://tld-list.com)

~~~
mod
Pretty cool, well done!

What all is automated? Price querying / updating?

I didn't check, are you monetizing with affiliate links?

------
FLGMwt
Started volunteering with three different learn to code initiative with the
intent to help curb the gender gap in tech and get kids interested in
programming: CoderDojoChi[1], GirlDevelopIt[2] and Code and Cupcakes[3]. Also
looking to help out with PyLadies. You guys should volunteer for/start these
things too ^.^

[1]:[http://coderdojochi.org/](http://coderdojochi.org/)

[2]:[http://www.girldevelopit.com/](http://www.girldevelopit.com/)

[3]:[http://codeandcupcakes.net/](http://codeandcupcakes.net/)

------
Igglyboo
Got a patch accepted into the Linux kernel, started my final semester of
undergrad.

~~~
trentnelson
Ah, congrats! I remember when my first patch was accepted to FreeBSD (systat
-ifstat support), was a fantastic feeling (I was early 20s at the time). PHK
was the one that picked it up too (guy behind Varnish and general contemporary
wisdom, among other things), which was neat.

My number one piece of advice to college kids that want to differentiate
themselves from the pack is to try get something substantial (i.e. new feature
or tough bug fix, not just something small/cosmetic) committed to a prominent
open source project (ideally in C or C++). From a hiring perspective, knowing
that you were able to get a patch accepted tells me so much more about you and
your technical competency than anything else on your resume (or your
internships, or your GPA, or which school you went to, etc).

------
Malcx
Decided to launch _something_ every month in 2015 as a way to train myself out
of half finishing projects.

Of course I'm briefly blogging about it as a journal too.

Initial discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8908275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8908275)

And yes, I did manage to ship in January!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8973807](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8973807)

I am planning Feb's challenge later today...

------
r3bl
* I've managed to move my blog from Wordpress to my GitHub pages powered domain: [http://r3bl.github.io/](http://r3bl.github.io/)

* I've managed to read five books in the first ten days of January! My goal is to read at least one book a month in 2015.

* I've managed to lower my cigarette addiction. Now I am fully able to control myself. If I smoke more cigarettes in a day than I think I should, I can pause a couple of days without smoking a single cigarette without any problems. I feel great managing to control just how much I smoke considering that I don't have the desire needed to quit smoking completely.

* I've found my passion once again. Not a day has passed without me learning something new. I'm actually trying to build my habit: [http://r3bl.github.io/en/learn-something-every-day/](http://r3bl.github.io/en/learn-something-every-day/)

* I've completely open sourced everything I do on my GitHub. My notes, my portfolio, my journal, my blog... Everything is up on GitHub and I'm currently in a 14 days streak. I will try to continue at least to 50.

* I've managed to write an article worthy of being published on Opensource.com. It is going to be published by the end of February.

~~~
chrisjack
\- Do you have a how to post on how to move you wp blog to github, I've been
thinking of moving my personal blog on github.

\- Good job reading 5 book in a month your almost halfway of your goal. I'm
trying to read 26 book this year (fic & non-fic) I'm at 3 and halfway in 2
books.

------
tomdale
I got an alpha version of something we call FastBoot working for Ember apps:
[https://github.com/tildeio/ember-cli-
fastboot](https://github.com/tildeio/ember-cli-fastboot)

FastBoot allows you to boot up your JavaScript application on the server,
gather model data, and send the rendered output as HTML to the client. This
allows search crawlers, cURL, and people with very slow JavaScript engines to
access apps that were previously unavailable. I've had a fire in my belly to
make this work since I had a conversation with Dan Webb at Twitter about all
of the reasons they switched away from client-side rendering[1].

1: [https://blog.twitter.com/2012/improving-performance-on-
twitt...](https://blog.twitter.com/2012/improving-performance-on-twittercom)

Most people think this problem has already been solved by being able to render
templates on the server, but the problem is much harder than that. For
example, I learned on HN yesterday that most server-rendered Flux apps can
only handle one request a time, due to the reliance on singletons[2]. You
really need an application-wide DI system like Angular/Ember to get this
working with multiple requests in parallel.

2:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8989667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8989667)

I'm really really really excited about this work because I think we can have a
single, robust solution for all Ember developers that is dead simple to
install and get running. Most importantly, this makes JavaScript apps
accessible for everyone, while retaining the UI advantages for those whose
devices are capable enough. In other words, I think once this is complete, we
can finally put to bed the controversy over whether server-side or client-side
rendering is best—we'll have a hybrid that offers the best of both worlds.

~~~
bsimpson
It's awesome to see you guys embracing server rendering, but it's incorrect to
say most server-rendered Flux apps can only render one request at a time. If
you're designing an isomorphic architecture, it's certainly a consideration,
but I doubt any production apps have this limitation.

A common pattern is to instantiate a new store for every request, to avoid
collisions.

~~~
tomdale
The Flux fragmentation makes this hard to talk about. The examples I've seen
from Facebook all use global singletons. There are some
libraries/implementations that work correctly, but it's hard to know how
widely used those are.

I guess the high order bit for me is that developers shouldn't have to worry
about stuff like this—picking the "right" implementation of their app
architecture. Ideally, everything just works out of the box. The harder it is
to do, the less likely people are to do it.

------
techaddict009
I Had got contract work from HN (Thanks HN) 8 months back. I Purchased my own
office out of it in Jan. And soon will work on same contract from there.

~~~
mrfusion
What do you mean by purchasing an office?

~~~
techaddict009
I am freelancer I am working from home. So to feel good I just purchased 300
sq feet office from where I can work more efficiently.

~~~
mrfusion
Wow, that's great. Is it complicated tax wise? How did you decide to do this
over co working or coffee shops?

------
dandare
I launched alpha of my lifelong dream - website to visualise all public
budgets:

[http://blog.wikibudgets.org/2015/01/sankey-builder-
launch.ht...](http://blog.wikibudgets.org/2015/01/sankey-builder-launch.html)

------
aidanf
Started working on a book about Swift and released early versions of the first
11 chapters.

[http://www.swift-tutorial.io/learn-swift](http://www.swift-tutorial.io/learn-
swift)

------
trentnelson
PyParallel: added support for detecting system memory high/low states and
altering behavior accordingly (i.e. hit high memory, stop accepting new
connections until the event clears), refactored the heap snapshot logic,
implemented socket re-use and context re-use for socket servers, switched over
to using custom threadpools per socket server such that min/max threads could
be limited to ncpu (prevents the kernel from flipping out and creating 200-300
threadpool threads when hitting instantaneous load of 10k+ connections (which
happened when I was just palming everything off to the default thread pool,
which has no min/max thread bounds and simply tries to do "best effort"
servicing of thread pool load, which is completely sufficient in just about
every case other than huge instantaneous loads)). Removed the extensive
pointer/memory address testing from the release build (still in debug build)
which, as expected, gave a significant performance improvement. End result,
gloriously low latency and low jitter:
[https://twitter.com/trentnelson/status/562839986408800257](https://twitter.com/trentnelson/status/562839986408800257).
Only crashes now when you ctrl-c it on the console (as I haven't written the
cleanup code yet) -- once that is fixed, I'll build an installer and do a
public release, wahey! I love it when a plan comes together.

(PyParallel: native CPython running on all cores without being impeded by the
GIL. [https://speakerdeck.com/trent/pyparallel-how-we-removed-
the-...](https://speakerdeck.com/trent/pyparallel-how-we-removed-the-gil-and-
exploited-all-cores))

------
basicallydan
Bought a round-trip ticket to Asia which will kick off a trip spanning over 5
months. Longest trip I've ever taken, and I'm staying in Korea for 3 months,
hopefully hacking a lot and working on freelance work and sideprojects when
I'm not exploring and getting to know the locals! I know it's not really
"achieved", but I've been building up to it for a while :)

P.S. Hit me up if you're in Seoul in July-October!

------
jbrooksuk
1\. Nearly completed V1 of Cachet ([https://cachethq.io](https://cachethq.io))
- unfortunately personal issues arose plus being a bit burnt out meant I was
unable to quite reach my deadline. But we're nearing it.

2\. Started working on Larameet UK ([https://james-brooks.uk/larameet-
uk/](https://james-brooks.uk/larameet-uk/)) which will be a mini-
conference/meetup for Laravel and PHP developers alike.

3\. Moved back in with my parents so that more of my savings can go towards a
house.

4\. I reached sixteen weeks of not drinking energy drinks; Monster, Redbull,
Lucozade etc and reduced my daily coffee intake to two cups max. I'd rather
drink tea and water now. I don't smoke nor do I have a particularly addictive
personality, but stopping myself drinking these energy drinks has been really
hard and continues to be when I'm near them.

5\. Finally (after five years) setup a deployment system for our consumer
websites at work. This makes a massive difference and is a step in the
direction I want to be doing.

------
dangrossman
Worked on and finished a couple big features for Improvely
([https://www.improvely.com](https://www.improvely.com)). Visitor profiles are
looking snazzier
([http://i.imgur.com/Up61dUk.png](http://i.imgur.com/Up61dUk.png)). Still an
unending TODO list for February and onward.

Gave W3Counter ([https://www.w3counter.com](https://www.w3counter.com)) a bit
of a facelift, and a new set of plans & pricing. Offering annual plans has
increased customer LTV a lot.

Started testing Amazon Aurora for RDS. I'm considering replacing several bare
metal servers with RDS once that service is out of "preview". The feature set
is just bonkers for how easy it is to use. The price is just bonkers compared
to RDS for MySQL/Postgres -- you get multi-AZ replication for free. Can't
wait.

Did my taxes. Waiting on 1099s to come in before I file anything just to make
sure everything lines up with my own books.

~~~
bpg_92
Dude! You make my achievements look dumb :( Good work! One day I hope to be as
good.

------
ssiddharth
After a mastectomy last December, the docs are finally letting me work out so
I'm going full bore to put a little muscle to compensate for the lost mass.

I've been trying to meditate for exactly five minutes a day. I'm not sure it's
helping but I'm pushing on.

Almost landed my first Fortune 500 client for my one man startup, jQuizzy.

So far, it's heen s kind year.

------
RollAHardSix
I was let go from my last position. Work ran out. Best thing to happen ever. I
was under far too much stress in that role and ninety percent of it was due to
company mismanagement; My time in the military ran smoother then what they had
going on.

Since becoming unemployed, I've started working out more by running around 10
miles a week, giving private Brazilian jiu-jitsu lessons, and even have had
the opportunity to assist instruct defensive tactics with the local Police
Academy. I'm also eating better, saving a ton of money on gas and on not
eating out (I had a literal six charges on my debit card for January,
including gas!), and just feel 1000x better.

Now I'm just looking for the next opportunity, sadly it looks like I have no
where to go in the technology sector in my area (SW Virginia) and may be
moving into a Correctional Officer position with the Regional Jail because
plainly, I need a paycheck.

------
JoshDoody
I finally started writing my book, "Take Control of Your Career". Put up a
landing page to give away a free chapter on writing awesome business email to
start gauging interest.

[http://www.joshdoody.com/career/](http://www.joshdoody.com/career/)

------
nether
I've started writing a binary file format reader in Python, or at least
extending one by someone else that only works in very limited cases. I had to
review binary/hex numbering (I wasn't a CS major) but progress has been
surprisingly steady. This is my first time working with bits and it's not as
scary as I'd thought. I'm aided greatly by a decent file format specification,
and the existing code. The project probably would have been impossible if I
was starting from zero.

I've also started training for alpinism. 1 hour of hill walking with a 30-lb
pack twice a week, plus core/body strength workout, and a 6-10 hour hike every
weekend. The gas mileage driving to the mountains is killing me.

------
paulus_magnus
Launched into beta my Android note taking / whiteboarding / vector draw &
show.

You draw on Android (multiple people can co-draw in real time) and also can
view docs online (also with realtime updates)

Here's a sample drawing / note [http://write-
live.com/d/dba21681-8d3f-4fbe-8b4b-e5c1983df934](http://write-
live.com/d/dba21681-8d3f-4fbe-8b4b-e5c1983df934)

sample diagram [http://docs.write-
live.com/WriteliveServer/webview.html?d=2b...](http://docs.write-
live.com/WriteliveServer/webview.html?d=2b81b4b1-af48-4a12-bab6-a7844eac91a5)

landing page [http://write-live.com/](http://write-live.com/)

------
leandot
Made a deep dive into Angular for a user-facing website and built a daily
digest service around the Hacker News API -
[http://hnbuzz.com](http://hnbuzz.com)

I had some experience with Angular for making internal dashboards and there I
believe it shines, but for regular websites it makes some normally trivial
things unnecessary complex - think SEO, back button, rss etc.

I plan to write a detailed blogpost about it but until then you can ping me if
you want to know more about my experiences. Happy to chat.

Also started doing a nice trick - get a cool glass bottle, fill it up with
water in the morning + some lemons slices and place it on your work desk.
Makes hydration so much easier.

------
rrubmo
Good luck with learning Ruby On Rails. I'm actually following the same path.
Here are some of my "achivements" for Jan 2015:

* With my spanish knowledge I started to give some courses to help people "hablar español". Funny experience.

* I finally decided of which language I'll learn in 2015: Chinese. I though Japanese I'll be cool as well, but I heard Chinese seems easier for beginners... huehue

* I'm actually keeping learning Ruby On Rails with a really intense learning flow. Which helps me acquire some sort of "coding discipline".

* No more cigarettes. Really proud, really.

PS: If you found some grammar errors, I should apologize. Unfortunately, my
native language isn't english.

------
pbnjay
I've stayed well on top of my consulting projects, already done preparing my
taxes even!

I made significant progress on my sideproject (implemented native mac, linux,
and windows clients in addition to the backend!). Shameless plug: It's a
filesystem-based time tracker (think dropbox filesystem monitoring + Machine
Learning to automatically classify projects = no-hassle, fully automated time
tracking) [http://moonlighter.io](http://moonlighter.io)

Personally, we paid off the balances on my wife's car and student loans. Now
to continue tackling my own student loans. (Can't wait to only have the
mortgage payment...)

~~~
laurenproctor
Nice. The taxes are always the hardest to get over with. Way to tackle it and
make serious project on moonlighter. Looks interesting. I just signed up for
the beta.

------
krapp
I made it to day 10 in Handmade Hero.[0]

Botched the audio implementation and had to start over from scratch with the
archived code, but that it worked at all (albeit badly) is still better than I
would have expected (and on the bright side, I now know how to bootstrap an
SDL project with batch files[1] which is so much easier than doing it through
Visual Studio's GUI.)

Apart from that, nothing of consequence.

[0][https://www.youtube.com/user/handmadeheroarchive](https://www.youtube.com/user/handmadeheroarchive)

[1][https://github.com/kennethrapp/SDL2-Lua-
Batch](https://github.com/kennethrapp/SDL2-Lua-Batch)

------
mparramon
* Switched to washing my hair once a week after 45 days of not washing it, no 'poo style. Before this, if I didn't wash it every day, I'd have a head of grease in 30 hours.

* Hit 60K pageviews on [http://www.developingandstuff.com](http://www.developingandstuff.com) for the second month in a row; started splitting posts by content into several thematic blogs.

* Restarted playing the bass, seriously considering getting Rocksmith after trying it out at a friend's house.

* Got my first sale on fiverr: [https://www.fiverr.com/mparramon/](https://www.fiverr.com/mparramon/)

~~~
withinthreshold
I'm very interested in the first point - I have to wash my hair every day,
otherwise it's the same. How did it work out not washing it for 45 days? Is
there something to read about it?

~~~
mparramon
Here you go :) [http://www.developingandstuff.com/2015/02/no-
poo.html](http://www.developingandstuff.com/2015/02/no-poo.html)

------
sjs382
Launched my first SaaS, and I have quite a few users registered... some paid
accounts, even!

[http://sendtomycloud.com](http://sendtomycloud.com)

Also, gathered a lot of attention for the ANSI & ASCII art communities (and at
least 2 new artists!) with my rewrite (and promotion) of
[http://artpacks.org](http://artpacks.org).

FYI: A new pack full of ANSI art from Blocktronics comes out today, around 2pm
eastern. You'll be able to see it at
[http://artpacks.org/2015](http://artpacks.org/2015)

------
reidrac
After finishing my "One Game a Month" challenge in 2014 I got back to my plan
to learn (again) some electronics and I'm building a AVR based 8-bit 80s style
microcomputer.

On January I got the video driver (composite video, PAL; rendering from
external SRAM) and the keyboard driver (PS2).

Reading and learning about PAL and PS2 has been very interesting, and also I
had to learn a EDA software (KiCad) to keep the schematics safe because the
Arduino board has now more cables that I can safely track ;)

Besides I had to understand lots of details about the AVR, mainly how SPI and
the USART interfaces work.

Good fun!

------
arthurjj
Got to write some F# professionally.

Wrote up an article about getting F# adopted in the work place. It got ~1k
views [https://medium.com/@the_ajohnston/how-to-get-pragmatists-
to-...](https://medium.com/@the_ajohnston/how-to-get-pragmatists-to-
use-f-7ad94a728b68)

Wrote up a very domain specific article on scheduling. It got 8 views
[https://medium.com/@the_ajohnston/dont-use-the-word-
reschedu...](https://medium.com/@the_ajohnston/dont-use-the-word-
reschedule-a0726248cdaf)

------
onion2k
I started writing a chess game where rather than just two players there are
two teams of an arbitrary number of players each who vote on what move to play
next. Pitting yourself against a crowd of 100 other players should prove
entertaining.

Fun tech too.. using chess.js
([https://github.com/jhlywa/chess.js/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/jhlywa/chess.js/blob/master/README.md)),
chessboard.js (chessboardjs.com) and Firebase.com at the moment.

------
suhastech
Finally, got productive after months of burn out. Couple of features for
[http://thehorcrux.com/](http://thehorcrux.com/) (A backup integrity
verification phase exposed to the user). Pressing the "Submit for Review"
button today. :)

Also doing a machine learning project at a nice uni. It's probably the reason
for my recovery. It's a way better environment than staying at home getting
distracted. I think I now get the concept of co working spaces.

------
kidmenot
This has nothing to do with technology, but hey: I finally decided to take
saxophone lessons, I will buy a sax on Saturday morning and have my first
lesson next Tuesday.

I've been playing both flatpicking guitar and mandolin respectively for 14 and
4 years, but have been in love with the sax for more than 20 years.

At almost 29 years old I decided it was time to take the plunge and learn how
to play the thing.

It's going to be a good excuse to finally learn how to actually read music in
the process.

I feel motivated like I rarely felt before.

~~~
kidproquo
Let me know if you want to be a beta tester for my game to learn reading the
music staff. Here's a sample game video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_xNPk2y8N4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_xNPk2y8N4)

------
carise
Started learning ReactJS by trying to implement a very simple vim interface.
This is my first side project where I've actually gotten somewhere with
implementing basic functionality and then committed it to github. The project
isn't close to being done (read: I'm kinda aware that it doesn't work
ideally), but my goal is to commit code once a week.

[http://carise.github.io/reactjsvim](http://carise.github.io/reactjsvim)

------
quickpost
Quit eating sweets of any kind - over a month in and going strong.

Started reading every night before bed again - trying to read two books /
month in 2015, despite a very busy schedule.

------
aswerty
Lost about 12lb.

Also made a decision on what to build for a new SaaS project.

------
jacobwyke
Like a few other people in the comments here I started a 12 things in 12
months, where I will complete one different project each month.

January's project was
[http://finishonethingtoday.com](http://finishonethingtoday.com), it managed
to hit the top of HN for a few hours and got a lot of attention and continues
to bring in visitors and has opened up a few new areas for potential projects
in the future :)

------
AquiGorka
Built this: [https://github.com/AquiGorka/remote-
device](https://github.com/AquiGorka/remote-device)

Started a new project: www.AquiGorka.net

Started writing in my blog again (spanish only): www.AquiGorka.com

Hacked youtube (via a javascript bookmark and/or chrome extension) in order to
synch a second screen experience to any youtube video with the platform from
the company I currently work for (iamat.com)

Cheers

------
djico
Got serious about building a team to help me launch my travel startup -
[http://gateC21.com](http://gateC21.com) ! I have a few writers, a copy writer
and a branding guy working on making it great! The ball is rolling really fast
now!

Other small wins. -Started to read more again (leisure). -Played with stuff
I've had on my list (jasminJS and phantomJS) - They are awesome!

------
jjude
Launched[1] first product of our startup[2] on 30th. Working on to get it
going. [1]: [http://blog.dsdinfosec.com/a-great-day-for-dsdinfosec-
launch...](http://blog.dsdinfosec.com/a-great-day-for-dsdinfosec-launch-of-
dsd-ax5.html) [2]: [http://dsdinfosec.com](http://dsdinfosec.com)

------
sixbit
Pushed some major new features for enterprise clients of Emphatic (a website I
run which provides subscriptions for handmade social media content for
businesses - [https://www.emphatic.co](https://www.emphatic.co) ) and made the
registration flow easier to use.

In the real world, got a squirrel out of my attic. :-) Equally challenging!

------
winash
Started intermittent fasting after a break of two years, My cycle is once
every 3 days, no food for 40 hours.

Decided to build [http://expertinamonth.com](http://expertinamonth.com) to
teach people to code better.

I will be launching the first set of courses in a month or so. I am looking
for course suggestions, so let me know what interests you

------
jsonne
Just started doing some advertising work for a new client that's in the tech
space. 2 weeks in, and we're already beating their campaign goals by 25%+
Feels really good when we find a client we click with and we're able to
iterate quickly and get their marketing firing on all gears sooner rather than
later.

------
crabasa
Pulled together a team of enthusiastic organizers and launched the website for
a not-for-profit conference for web developers in the Pacific Northwest [1].
Not technically January, but we just sold-out our first batch of early bird
tickets yesterday.

[1] [http://cascadiajs.com](http://cascadiajs.com)

------
gnidan
I participated in the Global Game Jam where I met a bunch of awesome folks,
managing to win "Best game made by a group of strangers" at our location!
Followed that up with continued development on said game, with the goal of not
breaking my personal GitHub contribution streak.

------
dotnetkow
Great thread idea! Began a "biggest loser" competition at work, lost 5 pounds.
Launched MisfitWatchr for iOS and Android (converts Misfit activity into
WeightWatchers points). Began development of BeerSwift (faster check-ins for
Untappd). All in all, a very productive month!

------
kidproquo
Managed to finish the code, get most of the assets done and get a beta out for
testers for my iOS/Android game (Flaming Notes) to learn the music staff.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_xNPk2y8N4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_xNPk2y8N4)

------
petecooper
Wrote at least 500 words every day, outside of work stuff. It's the start of a
habit, but it's early days. I use Commit[1] to track my progress.

[1] [http://thinklegend.com/commit/](http://thinklegend.com/commit/)

------
takatin
After nearly two months of work, I launched my logo concept for IO.JS:
[http://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-
concept](http://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-concept)

------
zzzaim
Lots of green boxes in my GitHub contributions/activity table (compared to the
entire last year). But honestly, most of those activity is on my own projects,
I would like to contribute more to other open source projects :)

------
Arjuna
I launched _Rocket Renegade_. Developed in Swift.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rocket-
renegade/id955229059?...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rocket-
renegade/id955229059?mt=8)

~~~
eric_bullington
Very cool. Looks like it performs great from the comments.

How was developing a game in Swift?

~~~
Arjuna
Thank you.

I've been working with Swift since it was launched in the Xcode 6 betas. It
has been challenging. Working through all of the betas and going with Swift
was probably an insane choice given that Swift was in such a state of
evolution. Every beta would cause a sea of red flags. I'd dread having to
level-up when a new beta was dropped, but I figured, might as well get it over
with than wait until the GM hits and have things really be in a terrible
state! My vote for the "best" error that I received during development was in
some computational matrix code that calculates flight paths: "Expression was
too complex to be solved in reasonable time." Of course, I read that as, "The
math is making the room spin up in here."

However, I dig the language, and things have stabilized significantly now.

~~~
eric_bullington
> Every beta would cause a sea of red flags. I'd dread having to level-up when
> a new beta was dropped, but I figured, might as well get it over with than
> wait until the GM hits and have things really be in a terrible state!

Hah, sounds like my experience with Rust over the past year or two. But like
Swift, Rust is a really cool and innovative language, so I've put up with it
(although looking forward to things calming down soon).

Actually, it's my interest in Rust that's propelled my interest in Swift, to
the point where I'm considering developing an iOS app in Swift as an
experiment. I've done Android development before, but never iOS.

I may even do a game, so I was curious how your app went.

You didn't happen to open source the code, did you? I'm curious what a
codebase for a well-received game in Swift looks like.

------
srik
\- Jumping in on a screencast series about vim stuff. Although I'm kind of
hesitant about it's reception I've decided to go through. \- Other projects
but honestly not near finishing them.

------
geeknik
I found an OpenSSL bug which was assigned CVE-2015-0208 (details forthcoming).
I feel like that is a good achievement. Follows on the heels of the PHP5 bug I
found in December(CVE-2014-9427).

------
canistr
Started online grad school at Georgia Tech in CS and managed to launch a beta
of my first product.

[http://www.thesnaffu.com](http://www.thesnaffu.com)

~~~
asselinpaul
Quick suggestion, the main image is pretty, but makes it hard to read this
text: ("Mobile QA Simplified") and ("Logging a bug has never been easier with
Snaffu")

~~~
canistr
Thanks for the feedback!

------
davedx
* Found a house and applied for mortgage

* Finalized my tax return for 2014 (best year ever for me)

* Tinkered with isomorphic React rendering, and got a working example that loads data asynchronously

------
msamoylov
Launched a Meteor-only job board and developer profile listing:
[https://www.meteorgigs.io](https://www.meteorgigs.io)

------
jhildings
Created my first small web page with ReactJS, which will be (hopefully :) )
developed to a bitcoin market watching graph tool

------
ada1981
Launched The Love Game: an app for falling in love, which saw 200,000 people
try it out in the first 48 hours, including Mark Zuckerberg. (Was on HN as
LoveActualized.com). Had about 2,600 double confirm optins.

Turned The Love Game App into a physical product and produced a crowdfunding
project which is live as of yesterday:
[http://PlayTheLoveGame.com/crowdfund](http://PlayTheLoveGame.com/crowdfund)

Sold our first 10 "Get Your Story Straight" packages to VIP customers for $500
each to help them maximize press and onboard them to the PRMatch Command
Center & Press Room ([http://prmatch.com](http://prmatch.com)).

Hosted my first virtual mastermind for publicity, called Publicity As a Path :
Foudations of Transformational Mass Communication, with about 80 people
attending.

Built The MemeScope, after waking up with a vision that there should exist an
online kalidescope that uses recent news images as source material.
Http://AnthonyDavidAdams.com/memescope

Have been doing yoga regularly, eating well, playing ultimate frisbee
regularly.

Began conversations with Cher's former multi-platinum producer to collaborate
on my first album of original music. (He and I cowrote a song a few years ago
and performed with John Legend at a charity event.) also wrote the bulk of
about 3 new songs.

Launched a publicity tour for my moms new book on leadership that debuted in
every Barnes & Nobles. ( Http://DrJanetRose.com/media ) which led to her
booking her first paid speaking at around $6k (speaker fee + bulk book buy) I
built her brand over the last couple years and have been coaching her, so this
feels amazing - she will retire as a school administrator this year and this
work is her passion for retirement.

Took on a couple new davinci / polymath coaching clients (life, love,
creativity, strategy, marketing, pr, etc) and stoked to watch them flourish
this year.

Started successful negotiations with a new manufacturer after my factory for
my patented CreditCovers skins for Credit Cards decided to breach our 30 day
termination clause and just turn off drop shipping.

Built / archetected a marketing program, web site, toll free hotline and
produced a book on TreeCare for SC Homeowners -- as a gift for my childhood
best friends business.

After applying strategies above mention best friend used to get 6 figure
credit lines at 18 (and then like any good 18yr old, defaulted) rebuilt my
credit after some trouble in my twenties from starting projects on credit
cards -- got issued a Venture Card at the "Excellent Credit" level and another
card, with credit lines 10x what I had previously. Stoked to learn from his
mistakes and leverage some really great, easy, legal strategies and feels
amazing to have this cushion / tool available again.

Upgraded my relational contexts to where I am 95% less attracted to people who
aren't available for the kind of intimacy I want -- this has probably been the
"one wierd trick" that has opened up so much other flow and productivity.
Watching how I would often optimize for relationships where I felt neglected
or abused or unmet, and now spotting that pattern, extracting the gift the
pain of those relationships brought me, and transcending it. I've developed a
process I am now coaching people on that allows folks to use the relational
space and conflicts hthat arise therein to literally reprogram their midbrain,
gain insight and unlock tons of creative energy and potential.

Caught a great Phish cover band last night in Charleston, Sc - Runaway Gin

Great question, I feel like I got some shit done this month! A lot actually!

~~~
sospep
OK, you win :)

------
ooooak
built this in ~2 days [https://github.com/ooooak/music-
app](https://github.com/ooooak/music-app)

~~~
lfx
Congrats! Looks interesting, but what is that? Bit more explanation in README
would be great!

------
srrm_lwn
completed my first hack of the year.. ;)

[http://periodicnames.com/](http://periodicnames.com/)

